# Watch collection stolen in robbery.



## langlaisjc01

Last week, people broke in my appartment and stole all my watches.
Thank you all to notify me if you see anything like:

Rolex Submariner with a black Nato.

Heuer titanium Quartz Chronograph Titanium case three registers.

Clebar two regsiters Chronograph (black dial and silver registers)

Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster aviator Sea Diver chrongraph on black Nato

Yema Rallygraf Super with the three registers

Poljot Sekonda black Dial

Poljot Okeah with a beautiful patina(and a different dial glass than the original.Engraved 1985 on the back)

Poljot Okean not completely original(Sturmanskie back and wrong hands but perfect dial)

Poljot Sturmanskie cyrillic version with black dial

Poljot Sturmanskie cyrillic version with silver dial

Poljot Strela black dial with a beautiful handmade alligator brown deployant bracelet.

Poljot Strela cyrillic version silver dial with red alligator imitation bracelet.

.

Thank you.


----------



## Cujucuyo

Really sorry to hear that, the serial numbers would help a lot identifying yours from the rest.


----------



## baldy

Also were there any distinguishing marks on any of the watches???
Identify them better. Good luck with getting them back.


----------



## GlennSim

I thought you were robbed...at knifepoint of your collection....
Now I see its burglary.....


----------

